# Goodwood festivals camping



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I`m sure theres more than a few of you that go to Goodwood for the revival and festival of speed,are there any campsites fairly local that anyone can recommend as i`m determined to do one or both next year.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the estate do a campsite for events - check with their web site. They used to have an open one at the racecourse, but I think it's only for the big events like FOS & revival.

I've advised others before on sites locally - CCC has 3 sites locally 
Chichester is a few miles west of the city, about 10 miles away from the circuit / house. Graffham is nicest, similar mileage over the other side of the downs between Petworth & Midhurst. Slindon is a basic facilities site about 5 miles east. All are an easy drive or taxi ride, or even cycle from Slindon on side roads if you feeel fit. 
CC have the Bognor site, also Littlehampton a few miles further east. There's a small private site at Ford (Ship & Anchor) by the side of the river Arun south of Arundel. There are a number of CL/ CS's in the club books, I don't know what these are like. Not sure of any other private campsites, but sometimes there's a CCC THS at Barnham which could be useful, if it's on when the Goodwood events are on.

If you want any more specific info PM me - I can point you to some good pubs in the area as well!!


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

I appreciate that its rather pricey Tyreman but some petrol head friends and I always use the Goodwoods circuits own camp site.

There is a 5 minute drive by tractor bus to and from the circuit, from the camping field,there are good showers and hook up if you need it,saves all the daily hassle of getting in/out of the car parks .

Les


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

2011 prices are (I think):-

£192 for 4 nights for 4 people with EHU
£156 without EHU

Very expensive but a hell of a lot cheaper than hotels (if you can find one).

Personally, we like the Slindon CCC.....very quiet and inexpensive.

Will probably be going again to the Revival next year.


----------

